# Skis



## Brownski

Juniors Christmas present. His first pair of brand new grownup skis. They’re gonna get Adrenalins once they come in (mid month supposedly)


----------



## Sick Bird Rider

Solid gift. I hope he appreciates that they are Volkls, there is serious cred to that brand.


----------



## Brownski

He is on old Vokl race skis that Johnny on the Spot found (at an estate sale I think) and was kind enough to pass on to us. He loves them. If these work out, he’ll probably be loyal to the brand for life


----------



## Brownski




----------



## Sick Bird Rider

Speaking of skis, do you have snow tires on that Subie? If not, talk to Santa.


----------



## Brownski

No
Maybe next winter.


----------



## Sick Bird Rider

Brownski said:


> No
> Maybe next winter.


Do it, takes the car to the next level for winter driving.


----------



## JTG

So, when I find everything for the right price, I’m getting ready to pull the trigger on a new setup. Keeping a focus on touring and powder capabilities, I want to downsize in waist width (currently skiing 106) and get a lower weight ski that will be more resort/carving friendly and still be stable at speed and in chop/crud. I like a neutral stance and prefer a surfy ski with a playful swing weight. Stiff under foot with camber, with softer rockered tips/tails. Only took 40 years of skiing to dial in my ideal setup!

Binding will be Salomon Shift 13, which will let me have free reign in bounds and tour efficiently. Love the low weight of Dynafit tech bindings, but the toe pieces just aren’t reliable enough in bounds.

In today’s age of 50/50 one quiver skis I’ve dialed in my preferred choices. Initially was leaning toward the K2 Reckoner 102. As MC knows, I love my K2 Marksman (still a great do it all ski, everyone should try and ski it once...you’ll fall in love!) and I may swap out the Dynafits for something more reliable in bounds (maybe even the Shift so I can tour with them on deeper days), but the Reckoner 102 would carve a little better, floats really well in powder, and is a couple hundred grams per ski lighter. The rub there is that the Shift is a couple hundred grams heavier than the Dynafit Radical FT, so I’d only gain a slightly narrower waist at the same overall weight as my current Marksman setup. Doesn’t quite hit the mark im looking for.

Next up is the Elan Ripstick 96 Black Edition. The use of Carbon cuts weight over the standard Ripstick 96. At about 1,600g per ski it’s 500g per ski lighter than the Marksman, so even with the Shifts the setup would be 300g per ski lighter. At 96 under foot it will carve a little better than the Reckoner. MC will love this, because he knows how much I love the asymmetrical side cut of the Marksman. The Ripstick has Elan’s Amphibio Asymmetrical Rocker profile. Not as drastic as the Marksman, but still helps it carve better. Tips are fatter than the Reckoner, which keeps it capable in powder. Think I’m really leaning here now, but I keep flip-flopping.

Another option would be to delve into Volkl’s Freeride line, looking at the Blaze 94. However, it comes in at the same weight as the Ripstick, with slightly narrower tips. Haven’t seen too many reviews. I like Blister Gear reviews, they do a great job.

So, thanks for listening. If anyone has experience/feedback on any of those let me know.

Anyone else obsess over dialing in the right choice? Anybody else thinking about any new setups?


----------



## gefiltephish

I haven't skied the Elan or Volkl, but have similar ski preferences... Fischer Ranger FR 94, 102? and Head Kore 99 are worth a look. I'm really enjoying the Kore over the Salomon QST 99, which felt to planky. Either the lighter weight or construction (both?) on the Kore add some pop vs. the Blizzard Rustler 10 and especially Enforcer 100 (The Enforcer 104 would be sick out West...). Stability in shit snow / at speed with the Kore TDB for me...


----------



## JTG

The Head Kore 93 was mentioned often in Blister Gear’s review of the Ripstick 96.


----------



## tirolski

Volkl’s RTM 84 are my go to's. Love em. Have a back up older pair of Solomons all mountain skis that’ll be my rockers once they see enough rocks.


----------



## JTG

My son has the RTM 81 and really likes them. RTM 84 would be great if I was looking for an in bounds carver, but it’s probably not all that well suited to touring for powder.


----------



## tirolski

JTG said:


> My son has the RTM 81 and really likes them. RTM 84 would be great if I was looking for an in bounds carver, but it’s probably not all that well suited to touring for powder.


Yup, my powder skiing leaves a lot to be desired but learning every chance I get. Gonna try again & get at some today.


----------



## gefiltephish

tirolski said:


> Yup, my powder skiing leaves a lot to be desired but learning every chance I get. Gonna try again & get at some today.


Success?!?

Another one to look into is this years' Armada Declivity (Zero Series). Looks like a sweet touring/all mountain ski. But probably hard to find a deal (new model). I miss working in a shop and being able to demo all the new goodies!


----------



## tirolski

gefiltephish said:


> Success?!?


Not yet, didn’t go, wussied out. Snowed 3 more inches today, and is snowing now. I’ll try to work up some courage for tomorrow hopefully. Thought about trying the bump behind the house but it’s easier to walk the dog up it. If I could get her to pull me it’d help but hounds aren’t the best ski dogs.


----------



## tirolski

gefiltephish said:


> Success?!?


Powder was dense yesterday skiing in it. (non lake effect). Soft un-groomed bump run was challenging due to being an old fart and the lift serving the Ptarmigan trail wasn’t spinning. Laps using the RTM-84s on all the other trails worked best for me.


----------



## JTG

So, got the Ripstick 96 Black Editions. Skiessentials has and extra 20% off 2020 (and earlier) gear. Free shipping, no tax, ordered Monday and delivered Wednesday. Very good deal on the skis, now I just need to find a deal on the Shifts to go on them....


----------



## Ripitz

JTG said:


> Very good deal on the skis, now I just need to find a deal on the Shifts to go on them....


I’m not sure you are gonna find a deal on Shifts. Couldn’t you have got them from skiessentials and have them mount them?


----------



## JTG

That might have been convenient....but I’ll find a sale sooner or later and even paying for mounting at the local shop I’ll save a few $.


----------



## Ripitz

I go to Ski Haus now. I’m done with Potters


----------



## JTG

Ripitz said:


> I go to Ski Haus now. I’m done with Potters


Yeah, I like Ski Haus better...but with the Wappingers location gone the trek to Brewster isn’t great. I did go down there to have my boots/liners baked and molded. They did my custom footbeds as well, back when the Wappingers location was open. Potter Bros, in Fishkill at least, is pretty useless.

When I had Dynafit Radicals mounted I had it done in Placid. Neither SH or PB had the jig to do it. I’ll have to call Ski Haus to see if they can do the Shifts when I get them, otherwise I’ll go the Placid route again.

One thing that makes the trip down to Ski Haus worth it.....Red Rooster!


----------



## Tjf1967

JTG said:


> Yeah, I like Ski Haus better...but with the Wappingers location gone the trek to Brewster isn’t great. I did go down there to have my boots/liners baked and molded. They did my custom footbeds as well, back when the Wappingers location was open. Potter Bros, in Fishkill at least, is pretty useless.
> 
> When I had Dynafit Radicals mounted I had it done in Placid. Neither SH or PB had the jig to do it. I’ll have to call Ski Haus to see if they can do the Shifts when I get them, otherwise I’ll go the Placid route again.
> 
> One thing that makes the trip down to Ski Haus worth it.....Red Rooster!


Your an engineer. Bring them down in the basement and mount them yourself. I have much more faith in you than the guys in the basement of a shop. Or Buy a package deal off the internet and have them ship them mounted. I did that with my Nordica and dukes. Worked out great.


----------



## Ripitz

JTG said:


> Potter Bros, in Fishkill at least, is pretty useless.


I miss the Glenham store


JTG said:


> I’ll have to call Ski Haus to see if they can do the Shifts


They have the jig. They mounted mine in Brewster.


Tjf1967 said:


> Bring them down in the basement and mount them yourself.


You can find the template easily online


----------



## G.ski

JTG said:


> Yeah, I like Ski Haus better...but with the Wappingers location gone the trek to Brewster isn’t great. I did go down there to have my boots/liners baked and molded. They did my custom footbeds as well, back when the Wappingers location was open. Potter Bros, in Fishkill at least, is pretty useless.
> 
> When I had Dynafit Radicals mounted I had it done in Placid. Neither SH or PB had the jig to do it. I’ll have to call Ski Haus to see if they can do the Shifts when I get them, otherwise I’ll go the Placid route again.
> 
> One thing that makes the trip down to Ski Haus worth it.....Red Rooster!


Red Rooster rocks!


----------



## Brownski

I stopped at a store where I could actually put my hands on some Voile Vector and V6s today. They are pretty appealing to me. Of course if I buy a ski that light, I’m gonna want light bindings and boots too. Could be trouble.


----------



## Ripitz

What store was that? The only one I know that has them is the Mountaineer in Keene


----------



## Brownski

High Adventure in Latham


----------



## Brownski

New to me towards the end of last season; got a little trial run at the mall



By far the widest skis I have ever had and the first center-mount. All went well.
Thanks TJ


----------



## Sbob

Brownski said:


> New to me towards the end of last season; got a little trial run at the mall
> View attachment 10484
> By far the widest skis I have ever had and the first center-mount. All went well.
> Thanks TJ


Nice….What’s Big Snows uphill policy?
?


----------



## Brownski

Sbob said:


> Nice….What’s Big Snows uphill policy?
> ?


They’re very unenlightened about that kind of thing


----------



## sig

Early Christmas gift. Head monster 98. In better shape then I thought I’m ready


----------



## JTG

Just a quick follow up/update on the Elan Ripstick. 

As you may recall, I got the Ripstick 96 Black Edition and, yes, I found my deals on the Shift (I got the Atomic branded version). Actually, the skins I bought (Contour Hybrid) were just delivered.

Anywho….finally have some days on the Ripsticks. I’m really liking them. Nimble, stable, fun. Outside of a dedicated touring ski, the Ripstick Black are light. I was concerned that being light might allow them to get tossed around. I haven’t found that with some days on. This weekend, however, my son and my brother both took runs on my Ripstick setup. They have vastly different styles. My son craves speed and likes nothing more than a clean set of rails. My brother is an engineer who over-analyzes every turn. Both of them (independently) commented how stable the Ripstick are, surprisingly to them considering how light they are. Beyond the stability and edge hold they both observed….my son found them to be fast (I can’t keep up with him anymore) and my bother found that it made turns effortless.

Point being…..the Elan Ripstick is a really good, versatile ski that can serve a variety of skiing styles. If you are looking for new stix you could do a lot worse.


----------



## Capt_Planit

July's purchase https://nyskiblog.com/forum/threads/who-buys-winter-gear-in-may.949/ finally sees the light of day. Good snow these days here in the NortCuntry. Skins are such a nuisance at the bump--it was one run and done for the new boards.


----------



## DomB

Brownski said:


> Juniors Christmas present. His first pair of brand new grownup skis. They’re gonna get Adrenalins once they come in (mid month supposedly)
> View attachment 7086
> View attachment 7087


A bit late on this one - what are they under foot?


----------



## DomB

SKI width - 

All I think there a bunch of posts on this. 

I have one ski, JSki Master blaster, 96 mm under foot. 172 or 169 cm, I can't remember. I really love them, but on the super hard pack days I do feel the additional effort they take to get edge and platform angles that make me happy on stepper stuff in the control phase of a turn. 

I have been watching more of Deb Armstrong's videos (really great - mostly for teaching young ski racers but I find what she says applies to someone who picked up skiing later). She is an advocate of going narrower (here is one video: 



). 

I am thinking about next year picking up a second set of skis; seems like the Volkl RTMs (maybe 78 under foot?) are well liked here for groomers. 

Welcome input.


----------



## Brownski

DomB said:


> A bit late on this one - what are they under foot?


I think they might be 84


----------



## tirolski

Brownski said:


> I think they might be 84


Got RTM 84 @172cm. 
Stay on em & have fun. E Z P Z.


----------



## Brownski

Why do I keep doing this?


----------



## Sick Bird Rider

Well, they look fast and at least you've got the shop vac handy to clean up after they explode mid-turn.


----------



## Brownski

Sick Bird Rider said:


> Well, they look fast and at least you've got the shop vac handy to clean up after they explode mid-turn.


Any idea of their vintage SBR? I'm thinking early 90s


----------



## Tjf1967

Brownski said:


> Why do I keep doing this?
> View attachment 14297


Same reason you have that porn stash


----------



## Sick Bird Rider

Brownski said:


> Any idea of their vintage SBR? I'm thinking early 90s


Judging by the colours and shape, I'day late 80s to early 90s. I did a quick search on K2 995 and 99500 with no results, hmm.


----------



## Ripitz

Tjf1967 said:


> Same reason you have that porn stash


Those skis are saying there are some VHS tapes in the collection.


----------



## tirolski

Sick Bird Rider said:


> Judging by the colours and shape, I'day late 80s to early 90s. I did a quick search on K2 995 and 99500 with no results, hmm.


Must be b4 the intraweb so there’s that.


----------



## Brownski

Sick Bird Rider said:


> Judging by the colours and shape, I'day late 80s to early 90s. I did a quick search on K2 995 and 99500 with no results, hmm.


That’s what I was thinking too. My internet search skills are too limited.


----------



## tirolski

Brownski said:


> That’s what I was thinking too. My internet search skills are too limited.


69 bucks and ya can have another pair.








Old K2 Skis - Requipper


Get your fill of retro ski paraphernalia with these blue and red beauties. This item is sold by Requipper and thus has an uncompromising 14-day return policy. After the item is delivered, you can take up to 14 days to decide if you want to keep it! We'll cover return shipping if you don't.




www.requipper.com


----------



## gorgonzola

Ski’d my ‘07 head ixrc1100’s in the bumps today


----------



## tirolski

Not the way to store a ski @ the end of the year.


----------



## Brownski

Brownski said:


> Man, I wish to hell I knew where my old ski tote was. I still have skis that would fit in it too



My wife was cleaning out some shit and what do you know?

Boom


----------



## D.B. Cooper

tirolski said:


> Not the way to store a ski @ the end of the year.


If you're going to imitate Didier Cuche and don't know what you're doing, a) wear a helmet, b) be around nothing and no one.


----------



## D.B. Cooper

Brownski said:


> My wife was cleaning out some shit and what do you know?
> 
> Boom


She should have wrapped it up and given it to you for Christmas.


----------



## tirolski

Bought a backpack from The Trail Head folks years ago.
Better be nice to yer skis.








Ski factory disruptions from Russia-Ukraine war hit Missoula shops


At least half of the skis sold worldwide each year are manufactured in western Ukraine, mostly in factories around Mukachevo, according to industry estimates.




missoulian.com


----------



## Brownski

Brownski said:


> My wife was cleaning out some shit and what do you know?
> 
> Boom
> 
> View attachment 14802


Update: perfect fit for the K2s





And they actually do make carrying your skis around a lot easier


----------



## Peter Minde

I've gotten tired of racing on 20-year-old skis, so I'm updating my quiver gradually. Last 2 seasons, I've ordered a pair of skis from Caldwell Sport. Hand selected by Zach, with the stone grind of your choice and hotbox treatment. Salomon S-Lab cold condition skate skis, and Madshus REDline 3.0 classic skis. Well worth it.


----------



## Peter Minde

tirolski said:


> Bought a backpack from The Trail Head folks years ago.
> Better be nice to yer skis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ski factory disruptions from Russia-Ukraine war hit Missoula shops
> 
> 
> At least half of the skis sold worldwide each year are manufactured in western Ukraine, mostly in factories around Mukachevo, according to industry estimates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> missoulian.com


Also before Russia invaded, Fischer's Ukraine factory burned down. Tough sledding the next few years.


----------



## Brownski

The wonders of EBay.




A little research revealed that there was a Ski Tote 2 also. It’s advertised as being pocketable but I’m hoping - based on its appearance- that it might be more compatible with modern skis & bindings. Other than that, there’s not a lot of info online about the Ski Tote. There are two Ski Tote 2s on their way to me. I never claimed to be smart.


----------



## tirolski

Brownski said:


> I never claimed to be smart.


Ya got yer colors coordinated on the totes which demonstrates intelligence. 👍


----------



## D.B. Cooper

Brownski said:


> I never claimed to be smart.


You like what you like. It's great to see someone get a kick out of buried treasure.


----------



## Brownski

Can now confirm that the Skitote 2 is compatible with modern skis and bindings. I wonder why it faded away. They are legit helpful in carrying your skis around, say, a mall parking garage.


----------

